# NL and C99



## Delboy (Oct 27, 2006)

In your experience, what is/are the best northern lights hybrids in terms of vigor, ease of growth, yield, etc. Odor isnt a concern as i have a carbon filter can fan, but it would be nice to switch off the carbon filter for a little while as i understand some NL crosses are lower in odor then say a pure afghani. Sensi Seeds Shiva Skunk seems quite nice, as do some of the BCSC strains such as Five-O (NL5 x Hawaiian Indica, i had some of this off the black market and its really nice, tropical and sweet), White Lightning, Big Blue, and Electric Haze. WHats your opinion? What about straight Northern Lights from Sensi? And also, who has the best Cinderella 99? I know Joey Weed has a NL x C99, that would be nice, but i want a pure C99 as opposed to the cross. I personally enjoy the NL crosses i have smoked (lots of these here in southern indiana), especially the Five-O and Big Blue, and I got a northern lights x skunk in louisville and that stuff was niiice, a bit trippy but mellow and hashish tasting. Cinderella 99 is low odor as well from what i understand, an up sativa trippy sort of high from what i have researched. Ive grown Masterkush (seeds i got in Toronto) and Eclipse from homegrown fantaseeds (an excellent seed bank) but i need some fresh genetics, and i tend to grow in a SOG format so some northern lights crosses sound really nice. Any opinions?


----------



## Cyclops (Sep 1, 2007)

Does anyone know where you buy pure Cinderella 99 beans, I had some from the original batch when they first came out from Brothers Grimm many years ago but finally lost the strain a few months ago. 

I would love to get them growing again, I found C99 to be one of the fastest growing, most consistant strains ever.  Always had a great yield and the quality never varied. I grew it constantly for quite a few years using cuttings.


----------



## LLCoolBud (Oct 3, 2007)

There are no new c99 seeds all c99 seeds avilable have been inbred repeatedly and are F2-F9 only few souces have proper Original Bross Grims and selectivly bred its best pants to quality F2 seeds showing the original traits while only being slightly more variation. Ive had experience with joey weeds seeds and id say they have extremly high quality seeds for their prices. 

Also if your looking for a c99(sativa) high try Pure skunk #1 from a good source like Peak seeds, It was the first IBL(InBredLine), whgat th is did is nail the strain down to the best 3-5 gentic phentypes. Its an extremely high yeilding strain despite its uplifting high.


----------

